# Bolton Valley 01/31/14 - Hyundai and Subaru Owners Ski for Free!



## MadMadWorld (Jan 25, 2014)

Anyone else plan on going up? Show your registration and get a free ticket (passengers get 50% off). Never been to BV but couldn't pass up the deal!


----------



## Cornhead (Jan 26, 2014)

Mike P. said:


> I've used mine on occasion but in indoor situations more than in actually practice except for car camping.  I'd check archives of AMC's bbs's & Backpacker Magazine as they have been discussed in detail on those sites.
> 
> Feedback I've read seem to indicate they are much more comfortable (a tad heavier but some who watch pack weight less than fanaticlly still carry them) than foam have lasted for years & come with a patch kit.  At tent sites/platforms or on rock slabs with a groundcloth & tent floor as buffers, you should be fine.
> 
> ...





Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Cornhead (Jan 26, 2014)

Oops, don't know where that ^ came from, carrying phone to the throne. I do own a Subie, don't think I can make it though, big trip the following Thursday. If BV gets snow, you'll love it, enjoy!

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BenedictGomez (Jan 28, 2014)

MadMadWorld said:


> *Never been to BV *



I like Bolton a lot.  

It gets no love or attention because it's so relatively close to Stowe, Jay Peak, and Smuggs.  It's the equivalent of a really cute girl being completely ignored because she's standing next to Kate Upton and some Victoria's Secret models.


----------



## MadMadWorld (Jan 28, 2014)

BenedictGomez said:


> I like Bolton a lot.
> 
> It gets no love or attention because it's so relatively close to Stowe, Jay Peak, and Smuggs.  It's the equivalent of a really cute girl being completely ignored because she's standing next to Kate Upton and some Victoria's Secret models.



Nice. Seems like my kind of mountain. Do you know if they enforce the Nordic pass rule for going exploring into their BC?


----------



## ScottySkis (Jan 28, 2014)

They got some sick steeps gladeds stuff their.


----------



## Richie_khan1991 (Feb 2, 2014)

That's a crazy deal but going to the summit


----------

